# 96 Altima GXE Automatic Shift linkage Problem



## Vics96Altima (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello, I have a 96 Altima with a Kind of weird issue? Auto Trans..While the car is parked and shifted into reverse nothing happens.. Feels like its in Neutral. However it will not rev over 2500rpm. When shifted into N The car will move forward like its in drive. When shifted back into Park the car will also not rev above 2500rpm with the peddal to the floor. All the way down through the 3 2 1 positions the car will move forward... It almost seems as if this is a cable issue?? Or maybe my tranny has failed. essentialy ther is no reverse?...all gears are drive except for reverse which acts like Neutral? Any Help would be greatly appreciated! Thank You


----------

